
Nineteen Eighty-Fortnite: Epic's Video Response to Apple - kbr
https://youtu.be/euiSHuaw6Q4
======
teejmya
Other discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24148204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24148204)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24148548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24148548)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24147486)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987)

